# Size 13 boots on 26.2 waist board?



## StuckInOhio5-3 (Feb 9, 2012)

I am looking at getting a Lib Tech Travis Rice Pro 164.5, I am 6'3" 260 and have size 13 boots.

Will I have any toe drag with a 26.2 waist?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

You will want a wide board or steep angles on your bindings or you will have some good heel and toe hang


----------



## rader023 (Feb 2, 2010)

I think you will be fine. All of my wide boards have a 26.9 waist and i have size 13. So you would have a little more overhang but nothing crazy. Like the poster above says what are your angles?


----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

Depends on your boots. I have size 12 (with shrinkage tech) and no overhang on a 26.5. I could easily have gone with the regular width (25.5). 

For reference, my boots mesure exaclty 32 cm long.

Edit: And I ride a 24", 15 / -15 stance


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

If you have a wide stance it will also mean you mount the bindings at a wider part of the board....


----------



## StuckInOhio5-3 (Feb 9, 2012)

My angles will be +15,-15 and I will have a wider stance as well


----------



## Kapn.K (Jan 8, 2009)

StuckInOhio5-3 said:


> My angles will be +15,-15 and I will have a wider stance as well


I'd say no problem. I noticed your height and you're naturally going to have a wider stance just by that. Those angles will help as well. Toe and heel overhang are not a deal breaker at all. I have overhang and have never caught. Mount your bindings and strap your boot in it. Rock the board on the edge and see how high it goes before it touches the boot. It will be a LOT. Probably more than you will ever have it while actually riding. I think people sweat this boot/waist width issue too much.

Steve


----------



## dantech (Jan 27, 2011)

Should be good. I have 13s on the Rice 161.5(26cm waist) at the widest stance 18 -15 and feel like it is the perfect width. No toe drag and great edge to edge response.


----------



## conwayeast (Nov 6, 2008)

Yup, do it.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

no problem


----------

